# Fur changing colour around mouth.



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

The fur around my cat's mouth is changing colour. She's a Siamese, and I know their coats are heat sensitive, but I've never seen this. It's just around her mouth and chin. Does anyone know what could be causing this? She looks like she has a milk moustache, or she's gotten into bleach (which she hasn't...ever!).

She delivered 4 healthy kittens on December 24, 2010. None of the kittens have this happening, nor do either of my other 2 queens.

Is this something I should be worried about (and contact my veterinarian), or is it normal? She seems perfectly healthy!

The first picture was taken on December 21, 2010, and the second on January 21, 2011.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Allycat,

Thats a little strange


A Siamese's fur is temperature sensitive due to the enzyme Tyrosinase. Colder parts of the body grow dark fur and warmer parts of the body grow light fur. If you move a Siamese that has lived in a cool climate (and therefore has dark fur) to a warm climate, its fur will shed as normal and eventually be replaced by light fur growing in its place.

The only reason I can think for a Siamese's face mask to turn white is that its face was somehow a lot warmer than its legs or tail. I'm not sure how this can happen, but it may be something to check with the vet about, it could be a fever or something making its mouth area warm like a gum infection,creating a little extra warmth.

Can not really shed anymore light I am afraid, sorry


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. I had her in to see the vet this morning and she has a rodent ulcer on the underside of her upper lip. 

You were a huge help!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

allycatsiamese said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I had her in to see the vet this morning and she has a rodent ulcer on the underside of her upper lip.
> 
> You were a huge help!


Hi Allycat,

You are welcome. sorry to hear your Girl has an ulcer, but Glad you got her to the Vet and got it sorted:thumbup::thumbup:

Hope she gets well soon:thumbup::thumbup:

Positive healing vibes sent your way!!!


----------

